# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Kremasta

## F. Lázaro

Bueno hoy vamos a hablar de un embalse grande, bastante grande, y que todavía no ha sido presentado en el foro, únicamente se hablado de él muchas veces para hacer comparaciones con otro embalse, comparaciones las cuales, son totalmente erróneas si las fuentes que he consultado son ciertas.

Embalse de Kremasta


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19534...=kh.google.com

El embase de Kremasta, se trata del mayor lago artificial de Grecia. Creado por la presa de Kremastra, de materiales sueltos, terminada en 1969 y que con sus 160.3 metros de altura, su principal función principal es la de prevenir las inundaciones del río Αχελώος (Acheloos) a la vez que suministrar electricidad a la red eléctrica griega. Cuenta con una planta hidroeléctrica con una potencia nominal de 437.2 MW con 4 grupos de 110 MW, y tanto la central como el embalse son propiedad de la Empresa Nacional de Electricidad Griega (DEH AE). La producción anual de electricidad es de 850 GWh.

Según se cita en varias fuentes distintas, la capacidad del embalse es de 4.700 Hm3, por lo que, *en ese caso se trataría del embalse de mayor capacidad de Europa occidental frente a los 4.150 Hm3 de Alqueva*, pese a que éste último embalse siempre se ha dicho de él que era el más grande de Europa por delante del embalse de Kremasta.

Debido al accidentado relieve del vaso del embalse, el mismo cuenta con multitud de fiordos, islas y orillas escarpadas que dotan a este embalse de una gran belleza medioambiental.

También cabe destacar que, al situarse sobre Grecia, la presa se encuentra muy monitoreada en lo que sismicidad se refiere, puesto que se sitúa en una zona sísmica bastante activa como Grecia y sufre continuos movimientos sísmicos, además de por la sismicidad inducida por el propio embalse.

A continuación hay dos mensajes más, el primero con fotos de la presa y sus instalaciones, y el segundo y último, con imágenes del embalse.

Fuentes:

-	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kremasta_(lake)
-	http://www.thecivilengineer.org/hydr..._kremasta.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50796...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10743...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16489...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57563...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13435...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27418...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30876989

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17805143


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23833...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23833...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34983...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34982896


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52282...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22310...=kh.google.com


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22310817


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21479...=kh.google.com

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante éste embalse de Kremasta que nos pones F. Lázaro!!
Sin duda una gran obra... colosal diría.
Parece un mar y como dices debe tener una especie de fiordos impresionante ya que el paisaje acompaña y mucho.
Gracias por darlo a conocer artista.

----------

